# Batch, Errorlevel abfrage bei WMIC



## Mavericklp (1. Februar 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen. Ich bin gerade dabei ein Remote Script für WMIC zu schreiben. Soweit bin ich fertig und es funktioniert auch. Bis auf das er nicht mehr in die WMIC abfrage geht. Der soll aber die Abfrage ausführen, weil ansonsten versucht der 5 mal ne Verbindung aufzubauen und merkt dann immer erst nach einer Minute, das WMIC garnicht vorhanden ist.


```
@echo off
REM deklaration Benötigter Variabeln
set /a cntfehlerping=0
set /a cnterfolg=0
set /a cntfehlerwmic=0

set input=
set /P Input=Bitte geben Sie Ihr bevorzugtes Netz an z.B. 192.168.9 ?
REM schliefe für das Durchlaufen aller IP Adressen
FOR /L %%i IN (50,1,255) DO (
   :ping
   echo Computer: %Input%.%%i 
   ping -n 1 %Input%.%%i 
   if errorlevel 1 (
      REM Bei einer nicht gefundenen Adresse soll die IP aufgelistet werden.
      echo Ping auf %Input%.%%i nicht erfolgreich 
      set /a cntfehlerping=%cntfehlerping%+1
      echo %Input%.%%i >> temp_IP.txt
   ) else (
      echo IP = %Input%.%%i 
      REM Hier soll überprüft werden, ob wmic vorhanden ist und alles funktioniert. 
      WMIC /node:%Input%.%%i /USER:"domain\benutzer" /PASSWORD:"passwort" OS GET CSName /format:list | find /i "FEHLER"
      if errorlevel 0 ( 
         set /a cntfehlerwmic=%cntfehlerwmic%+1
      ) else (
         REM hier werden die WMIC befehle ausgeführt. Geht jedoch nicht in die Schliefe
         echo IP = %Input%.%%i  >> %Input%.%%i.txt
         WMIC /node:%Input%.%%i /USER:"domain\benutzer" /PASSWORD:"passwort" OS GET CSName /format:list > temp.txt
         type temp.txt >> %Input%.%%i.txt
         set /a cnterfolg=%cnterfolg%+1
      )
   )
)
REM ausgabe einer Zusammenfassung.
echo Ping bereich: %Input%.XXX >> Zusammenfassung.txt
echo Erfolg: %cnterfolg% >> Zusammenfassung.txt
echo Fehler ping: %cntfehlerping% >> Zusammenfassung.txt
echo Fehler wmic: %cntfehlerwmic% >> Zusammenfassung.txt
echo Freie IP Adressen >> Zusammenfassung.txt
type temp_IP.txt >> Zusammenfassung.txt
REM löschen der Temporären Dateien
del temp.txt
del temp_IP.txt
```

Ich hoffe einer von euch findet den Fehler und kann mir weiter helfen****** ich komme gerade nicht weiter.


----------

